# The Bugatti Factory – Modena – Italy – June 2019



## mockney reject (Jun 21, 2019)

The History

Ettore Bugatti was a French car manufacturer of high-performance automobiles, founded in 1909 in the then-German city of Molsheim. The cars were known for their design beauty and for their many race victories. Famous 

Bugatti’s include:-

The Type 35 Grand Prix cars, 







The Type 41 "Royale"






The Type 57 "Atlantic" 






And the Type 55 sports car.






The death of Ettore Bugatti in 1947 proved to be the end for the marque, and the death of his son Jean Bugatti in 1939 ensured there was not a successor to lead the factory. No more than about 8,000 cars were made. The company struggled financially, and released one last model in the 1950s, before eventually being purchased for its airplane parts business in 1963. In the 1990s, an Italian entrepreneur revived it as a builder of limited production exclusive sports cars.

Italian entrepreneur Romano Artioli acquired the Bugatti brand in 1987, and established Bugatti Automobili S.p.A.. Artioli commissioned architect Giampaolo Benedini to design the factory which was built in Campogalliano, Modena, Italy. Construction of the plant began in 1988, alongside the development of the first model, and it was inaugurated two years later—in 1990.By 1989, the plans for the new Bugatti revival were presented by Paolo Stanzani and Marcello Gandini, designers of the Lamborghini Miura and Lamborghini Countach. 

The first production vehicle was the Bugatti EB110 GT. It used a carbon-fibre-reinforced polymer chassis, a 3.5-litre, 5-valve per cylinder, quad-turbocharged 60° V12 engine, a six-speed gearbox, and four-wheel drive.






Famed racing car designer Mauro Forghieri served as Bugatti's technical director from 1992 through 1994.

On 27 August 1993, through his holding company, ACBN Holdings S.A. of Luxembourg, Romano Artioli purchased Lotus Cars from General Motors. Plans were made to list Bugatti shares on international stock exchanges.

In 1993 Bugatti presented a prototype large saloon called the EB112.






It was fuck ugly!

Perhaps the most famous Bugatti EB110 owner was seven-time Formula One World Champion racing driver Michael Schumacher who purchased an EB110 in 1994. Schumacher sold his EB110, which had been repaired after a severe 1994 crash, to Modena Motorsport, a Ferrari service and race preparation garage in Germany.

By the time the EB110 came to market, the North American and European economies were in recession. Poor economic conditions forced the company to fail and operations ceased in September 1995. A model specific to the US market called the "Bugatti America" was in the preparatory stages when the company ceased operations.

Bugatti's liquidators sold Lotus Cars to Proton of Malaysia. German firm Dauer Racing purchased the EB110 licence and remaining parts stock in 1997 in order to produce five more EB110 SS vehicles. These five SS versions of the EB110 were greatly refined by Dauer. The Campogalliano factory was sold to a furniture-making company, which became defunct prior to moving in, leaving the building unoccupied. After Dauer stopped producing cars in 2011, Toscana-Motors GmbH of Germany purchased the remaining parts stock from Dauer.


The explore

I saw this place pop up on a car page on Facebook a while ago and thought I’d have a butchers whilst out in Italy. Myself and RA met up with another UK explorer and headed off to Modena in search of the forgotten super car factory of Bugatti.






Once inside the perimeter fence the first building we came to was the showrooms. Three floors of offices and dedicated showrooms to show off the much coveted EB110.
















The ground floor




































The middle floor


























The top floor
















After leaving the showroom building we made our way to the larger building on the site which is the building where the cars were built and tested







































































The canteen of this place was pretty nice and contained the original door from the original 1909 Bugatti factory.
















On the way out I noticed this sign 






I’m not sure I’d fancy doing 221mph down here after accelerating to 60mph in 3.2 seconds, although the sound of the 3.5 litre quad turbo V12 at full chat would probably tempt me......
​


----------



## King Al (Jun 21, 2019)

Excellent report and pics MR! The place looks to be in great condition, interesting design architecturally, shame there isn't more machinery in situ though


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 21, 2019)

Enjoyed the history before the report too. 
Modern but part of the manufacturers story.
Did I spot a racing department within that lot? (I know - they're all fast but..)


----------



## Rubex (Jun 23, 2019)

Enjoyed that. Very nice report!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 23, 2019)

A shame they didn't leave any abandoned Bugatti cars, just like they left abandoned tanks.


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 25, 2019)

King Al said:


> Excellent report and pics MR! The place looks to be in great condition, interesting design architecturally, shame there isn't more machinery in situ though



If I remember correctly the same guy who designed the car designed the factory


----------



## Andrew32 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thats incredible! Worth booking the next flight out for


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow, what an explore! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 26, 2019)

Good effort, This isn't one I've seen before so nice to see something a bit different. I enjoyed the read. I've always loved the cars but never knew much about the history.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bravo sir! Really nice read and view! Thank you.


----------

